# Petites Annonces Matériel et Services > Gardiennage > Propositions >  Garde de chiens dans le 59 (prés de Bavay)

## lydlem

Bonjour a tous, 

j'ouvre une petite pension canine en juin. Je suis titulaire du Certificat de capacité.
les gros chiens dormirons dans des box de 10m2 avec le confort qui leur correspond , les petits chiens seront logés dans la maison. 
les chiens ont 3000 m2 pour s'ébattre avec un petit parcours d'agility pour les amuser. ils seront promenés en laisse dans la campagne ou la foret qui est juste à coté. 
N'hésitez pas a poser vos question. 

merci

----------


## Segusia52

Tarifs "avantageux" pour les associations ??

----------


## lydlem

si je peux aider une asso en faisant des tarifs, je le ferais bien sur.

----------

